# USC Screenwriting Challenge



## nms285 (May 22, 2010)

Hi,
I'm applying to USC's screenwriting MFA this coming fall and figured I'd get started early on getting all the application materials together.
I haven't done much screenwriting (I studied Cinema Studies as an undergraduate) and was wondering if anyone had any advice about the format used for the script challenges. Because they're shorter writing samples, I wasn't sure how detailed and precise the screenwriting format needed to be followed. 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## yonkondy (Jul 8, 2010)

The format? As in the font type?
Or the page limit, etc.?

If you're referring to the 12-point courier, or the spacing, there's no wiggle room here. This is the only way to write a screenplay. The Final Draft software way.

As for the page limit, I wouldn't screw around too much here either. The action in the action lines needs to be told in as few words as possible, as potently as possible. The dialogue needs to contain only what's absolutely necessary.

They're looking for candidates who possess a 'cinematic' insight because - after all - it is a visual media. It shouldn't be just snappy dialogue.

But another good question you need to ask yourself is: 'Why am I applying to a screenwriting program when I have little or no previous experience/interest?'

I got into both the SC Production (directing) and Screenwriting programs this past round. But I'd previously written two-and-a-half features.

Perhaps something in Production would better suit you?


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 11, 2010)

I personally had only written one act of one screenplay when I applied, YK, USC actually doesn't require experience.  Interest is enough with determination...as long as one is able to tell stories and tell them well.  And all the same, the OP didn't say they had no interest!  Let's encourage!

Also, to the OP, YK's right...all scripted submissions must be in proper format.   Non-negotiable.

Best of luck.


----------

